# Footwear...what do you wear?



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Have been pondering some boxing boots (londsdale short ones) for deadlifting and squats, but I have really enjoyed deadlifts in socks and tried squats briefly tonight like that too. I normally wear running shoes but thinking these aren't the right thing as likely take up some of my force.

Wondering what is best, and what you all lift in..

Cheers. :beer:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I wear cheap baseball boots.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

I where vans as they are flat and also stylish


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

bens1991 said:


> I where vans as *they are flat and also stylish*


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

oh.......you werent jokin were you


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks both.

I've got some Animal trainers that are a bit like Van's so I'll try in those.. see how they feel.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

ha gay shoes on here haha.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

sniper83 said:


> ha gay shoes on here haha.


So answer the question then..


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

i dont squat so dont need gay shoes lol


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

yeah he doesnt do legs coz he plays football


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

people rate vibrams highly for deadlifts and squats as they feel very natural almost bare foot.

i wont wear that so unless i'm going to do squats and deadlifts i'm wearing nike running trainers, if i am i'll just wear converse as they are flat but as above vans are the same.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

sniper83 said:


> i dont squat so dont need gay shoes lol


its the shoes that make you gay!?!?

and there was me thinking you gotta like banging dudes to be gay :huh:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

cheap pair of plims. ok for flat foot work but not good if you drop on a plate on ur foot


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

sniper83 said:


> i dont squat so dont need gay shoes lol


Maybe you should then you might get in better shape


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Just wear the flattest plimsole type trainers with the thinnest soles you can get.

I have been thinking about getting some Adidas Power Perfects though.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

biking and extensions all i need i dont need big weights to grow


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

sniper83 said:


> biking and extensions all i need i dont need big weights to grow


Get some pics up, be interesting to see.

Olympic sprint cyclists squat to build their legs so I'm sure their coaches would be interested in your methods.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Get some pics up, be interesting to see.
> 
> Olympic sprint cyclists squat to build their legs so I'm sure their coaches would be interested in your methods.


x2. I'd love to see this 16.2 flat stomached physique you keep mentioning


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Its all about training in socks :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> Its all about training in socks :thumb:


Only until you kick a plate...


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Deadlift in socks

Squat in Adidas Olympic shoes

Adidas Samba Classics for just general gym wear


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

High heels, like rene campbell.


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

adidas Sambas are my general choice of footwear.....

although i do use my basketball shoes sometimes for the comfort :thumb:


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Air max 90s or 95s can't wear any outher pair off trainers Adidas seem uncomfy I Tryed vans for a smart look outher week when I went out and they are a never again I'm not a great fan on Nike but when it's trainers it has to be air max


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

stop been gay smitch no pics ladsmart a$$

did dorian squat?

just incase the olympic coaches are reading and want some tips send me a email. [email protected]


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Only until you kick a plate...


Usually with me its until i notice ive got em on wrong way round and the heel bit is up top, feel like a numpty then


----------



## Beno (Sep 4, 2012)

I used to train barefoot till I bit the bullet and bought some vibrams, they're expensive but I'll never train in anything else well worth the money in my eyes.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

sniper83 said:


> stop been gay smitch no pics ladsmart a$$
> 
> did dorian squat?
> 
> just incase the olympic coaches are reading and want some tips send me a email. [email protected]m


easy so that's obviously why you're on gear then?


----------



## Cam Coid (Oct 11, 2009)

Otomix are the best footwear for ankle support mate not cheap but definatley worth every penny!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

When back injury has gone I'll be squating in an oly shoe of some description.

0.75 inch heal.

Deadlift in actual deadlift slippers from Pullum.


----------



## ItzThatGuyShane (Feb 12, 2012)

Adidas Superstars


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

JaneN40 said:


> easy so that's obviously why you're on gear then?


do i know you?do you know me?

get yer trainers lass and jog on

im not on juice by the way


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

In the Gym Vibram five fingers kso model.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

sniper83 said:


> stop been gay smitch no pics ladsmart a$$
> 
> did dorian squat?
> 
> just incase the olympic coaches are reading and want some tips send me a email. [email protected]


What's Dorian got to do with anything?

Post up some pics to prove you're a 75kg pencil neck then.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

i wanna see a pic of you 1st in a pair of vans and cut off denim jeans big legs


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

sniper83 said:


> do i know you?do you know me?
> 
> get yer trainers lass and jog on
> 
> im not on juice by the way


Must be someone else who said



> last cycle i ran percision labs winny 100mg ed strong and solid enjoyed them


 earlier in the roid section then. Ain't got nothing against anyone taking gear, but to say you are something, not able to show it then say it's 'easy' is just rude. Dunno why you're even posting here.

Now.. back to shoes

Thanks everyone, will have a nosey around and use my harder soled (gay) shoes for a while to see how they go... or stick to barefoot.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

since you like looking me up i can give you more info and tell you that was 5 weeks ago hence not on gear

i had a joke and you got all cranky about some daft shoes chill out no offence just avin a laff


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i take my shoes off and just lift in my socks, i dont know if this is the best thing to do but im so used to it now i will have to carry on doing it.


----------



## Chairborne (Sep 8, 2012)

Asics or flip flops!!!


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

I wear Nike Lunar Glides for jogging/cardio. 

vibram five fingers komodo sports for legs and when i do dead lifts .

And some standard Nike gym shoes for other workouts.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

bought these last week. bargain http://www.sportsdirect.com/lee-cooper-canvas-mens-hi-trainers-245022?colcode=24502222


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Nike Romaleos 2


----------



## vjoe (Apr 9, 2012)

Adidas Power Perfect II. They are a-w-e-s-o-m-e.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

THESE BAD BOYS!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Vans

The gay studenty look pulls

May invest in converse soon

Didn't know we were talking while in the gym, all I have is my chavy old Adidas trainers










When deadlifting, squatting or rack pulling I go barefoot


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

Vibrams can be expensive here in the UK compared to the USA where i got my first pair.

But they are cheap here http://www.vibramfivefingersoutlet.co.uk/vibram-five-fingers-kso-c-11.html around £50 for most pairs


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

bens1991 said:


> I where vans as they are flat and also stylish


Same, old skate shoes have perfect thin, flat soles.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

I've got vibrams and i love 'em.

Really is like training barefoot with being actually barefoot lol.

Probably look a complete [email protected] (even more than i normally do lol) but i don't particularly care tbh

I don't wear them outside though, i'm not completely stupid!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

oops


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

Have some Power perfect 2s for squatting.

Currently debating wether to get some deadlift slippers.


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

Vibram FiveFingers 

Love barefoot

- - - Updated - - -



Sharpy76 said:


> I've got vibrams and i love 'em.
> 
> Really is like training barefoot with being actually barefoot lol.
> 
> ...


I wear mine outside.....Ha ha ha! I don't care though and it's a good conversation starter lmao!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.powerliftingwatch.com/node/2871

Read this


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

These ^

No I'm not a chav haha, I've always worn classics, there cheap and comfortable


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

old hitec squash


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Steuk said:


> These ^
> 
> No I'm not a chav haha, I've always worn classics, there cheap and comfortable


I have fila ones of these.. yup I'm a chav and proud! lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

retro-mental said:


> http://www.powerliftingwatch.com/node/2871
> 
> Read this


Pretty interesting! I have a wide stance for squatting and always take my shoes off now as they don't feel balanced enough. Def gonna try my flats next time. 

Cheers.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Converse or in socks


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

ive got some nice leather white, with tan rubber puma flatties. Really grippy and great for gym


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

Air max 90s lol


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Nike Airmax i wear at the Gym , Comfy and best for comfort


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

running shoes normally sometimes take them off for squats and deads when can be bothered..

done my best deadlift with no shoes on..................amazing what you can do when your feet been in stinky work boots all day.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

No trainers that can beat air max for comfort


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

toms :stuart:


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

latest purchse


----------

